# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Forum is running weird again

## MuscleScience

Slow to load, posting it slow too. Sometimes I have to refresh to get it to post.

----------


## Obs

Yeah... Two of my posts just disappeared. I also recieved a like and it just gave the username an nothing else.

----------


## Obs

Nvm, thats because I am a bad boy. 
Forum does sign me out constantly though.

----------


## marcus300

> Nvm, thats because I am a bad boy. 
> Forum does sign me out constantly though.


We always need bad boys obs

----------


## Obs

> We always need bad boys obs


I hope so because the other boards won't have me lol!

----------


## KINGKONG

> Yeah... Two of my posts just disappeared. I also recieved a like and it just gave the username an nothing else.


I just log out to see what's going on in most the threads I post in..it's a pain but besides waiting to go away the forum,lifting,eating and obsessive movie watching I don't got much to do..was supposed to go on 19th now my judge is getting indicted for insider trading so I have no clue when Iam going resigned my job and used my vaca days do now Iam stuck in limbo actually went and donated plasma yesterday because I keep spending with no actual earnings..plasma money barely gets me lunch though lol I eat so much food..ok end rant..Iam sure you guys got your own issues

----------


## Obs

> I just log out to see what's going on in most the threads I post in..it's a pain but besides waiting to go away the forum,lifting,eating and obsessive movie watching I don't got much to do..was supposed to go on 19th now my judge is getting indicted for insider trading so I have no clue when Iam going resigned my job and used my vaca days do now Iam stuck in limbo actually went and donated plasma yesterday because I keep spending with no actual earnings..plasma money barely gets me lunch though lol I eat so much food..ok end rant..Iam sure you guys got your own issues


Love hearing from you hoss. Our problems are pretty damn similar. 

Insider trading... A judge? No... Lol! 
This legal system is totally fucked.
Average guy has no clue until he get caught in the gears of it without doing anything rong.

----------


## *Admin*

techs have been working on things new mobile version etc...

----------


## MuscleScience

Thanks admin

----------

